# Ridley Aeron model year?



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

i'm trying to decide on some frames, one of which is a ridley aeron (not Aedon).

Now, the guys at the shop tell me it's a new bike, but i'm not sure. It's definitely never been ridden, but new as in 2006?

I can't seem to find anything on the net about a 2006 Aeron, only 2005. Can anyone help shed some light on this issue?

Thanks!

ps the other frames on the short list are a moots compact (more expensive.....but oh my ) a wilier lavaredo (similar pricing to the ridley), a cervelo soloist (cheapest/alu) and an Orbea opal (expensive too and all carbon......last on my list however.....). All nice bikes, but so hard to decide......


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I eventually e-mailed Ridley themselves....and they got back to me within a day. Very nice.

They said it was a glitch on their web-site and that it is a 2006 model.

So.......yeah....in case anyone else wants to know


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

The Aeron was only released for 06 as a new model.
I would get the Lavaredo given the option.
Much higher quality than Ridley, even on the lower end of the line.
I raced on one for two years, nice stiff bike and a resonable weight.


----------

